# Seicento Sporting Michael Schumacher



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hi everyone :wave:

Spent the afternoon on the Schumi yesterday. Gave it a hand polish with AG SRP followed by Collinite 476s applied with a Megs foam pad. Cleaned the glass with Clearkote Quickshine and dressed tyres and engine bay with Smartdressing. Thought I'd take the opportunity to snap a few pics. 
(btw. Has a few mods to engine & exhaust etc..They don't look like this as standard)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

WOW what a cracking CRACKING little car soooo clean too not bad for a polish built machine. MORE PICS MORE PICS!!!! lol


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

tooooo clean! 

Looks a tad infernoish in under direct sunlight!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PTAV said:


> tooooo clean!
> 
> Looks a tad infernoish in under direct sunlight!


Cheers buddy :thumb: 
Yeah, it does a bit doesn't it now I've had another look! It's the reflection off the front lawn that's giving the red a bit of a tint.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

seischumi said:


> Cheers buddy :thumb:
> Yeah, it does a bit doesn't it now I've had another look! It's the reflection off the front lawn that's giving the red a bit of a tint.


 Any underneath pics!! i love underneath shots! must be a fetish!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ha-ha! No, sorry I haven't taken any, mainly because there's not a lot to see - it's not like the XR2, this one's all undersealed, so it just looks, well black. You'll have to get your 'fix' elsewhere  :lol:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A fantastic finish on a fantastic little car - nice one :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> A fantastic finish on a fantastic little car - nice one :thumb:


Thanks Glyn - means a lot :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That is a seriously smart little car, I like that a lot!! Credit to you mate. :thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

seischumi said:


> Ha-ha! No, sorry I haven't taken any, mainly because there's not a lot to see - it's not like the XR2, this one's all undersealed, so it just looks, well black. You'll have to get your 'fix' elsewhere  :lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

didnt know they made brandnew ones still!

as i say it looks like new mate!

great work!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> didnt know they made brandnew ones still!
> 
> as i say it looks like new mate!
> 
> great work!


Thanks mate :thumb: Much appreciated


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

top job mate:thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats pretty nice, its come up well!

What power do these have?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

THats a cracking job, first Seicento MS i've seen:thumb:


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Not very clued up with the Seicentos. Didnt realise there was an MS version?! But what a cracking little car.. Looks beautiful! Good work.. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Kadir said:


> Not very clued up with the Seicentos. Didnt realise there was an MS version?! But what a cracking little car.. Looks beautiful! Good work.. :thumb:


Thanks :thumb: 
Yeah, when Schumacher won his first World F1 Championship with Ferrari in 2000, Fiat brought out this limited edition as a celebration. They are basically Sporting 'Abarth' models with the all the Abarth options on (roof spoiler, sideskirts, 'Speedline' alloys, lower suspension, aluminium trim stuff inside like pedals, gear surround, handbrake, leather wheel, gearknob etc..) Plus some Michael Schumacher logos in places and a numbered alloy plaque on the inside - mine's No.702). The MS ones all have ABS & EBD as standard which was only an option on the Abarth. 
They're reasonably nippy as standard (as they are so light - 735kg) but with the mods I've made mine now has a power-to-weight of about 100bhp per ton, which is okay and they handle like karts!


----------



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks really tidy that, I like it. Always liked the MS edition ones, something a bit different I guess. 

There is one round by me which has suffered atthe hands of someone who doesn't care for it, poor thing is a lighter shade of pink every time I see it.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

BIG Matt said:


> Looks really tidy that, I like it. Always liked the MS edition ones, something a bit different I guess.
> 
> There is one round by me which has suffered atthe hands of someone who doesn't care for it, poor thing is a lighter shade of pink every time I see it.


Thanks mate :thumb: 
Yes, the Fiat solid red paint is a sod for fading - it's even a battle for me and all the time I spend on it :lol: Kind of wish I'd gone for the only other colour option of yellow  . So I imagine the one near to you looks as bad as some of those 80s Fords in 'Radiant' or 'Sunburst' red that were not looked after - they went pink quickly as well!


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

It cant possibly look that good, you only used srp and collinite surely you must use Z**** and some mega expensive wax to get that finish???

Excellent work really does prove you can get a fabulous finish using down to earth products!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

m500dpp said:


> It cant possibly look that good, you only used srp and collinite surely you must use Z**** and some mega expensive wax to get that finish???
> 
> Excellent work really does prove you can get a fabulous finish using down to earth products!!!


Many thanks :thumb: 
Yes, I totally agree and to be perfectly honest, the SRP has a lot to do with it. 
For a mainstream 'off the counter' product it really is superb. 
My paint isn't 100% swirl free, say about 90% correct, and with Italian paint being quite soft, I didn't really want to go the machine polishing route to correct the odd minor swirl I do still have. Machine polishing obviously would get the remaining few out, but even with all the right products and techniques, they would eventually gradually come back. 
So, as the SRP has incredible 'masking' abilities I decided that filling and hiding them would be a better long term solution for me, and it works  So, even topped with a relatively low end wax like the 476s, if the preperation is done right an impressive finish is achievable.


----------

